# uk meet up idea for the 11th???? warning christmassy!!!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok so if a few of us are meeting up on sunday how about we make it christmassy lol!!!
what about a christmas fancy dress lol iv just got mine the out fits coz they are going to a xmas party as well at dog club
and i thught it would be a great idea what does everyone think?????
p.s does everyone know where it is?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

great idea hope you all have fun :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

im up for it i guess... i think roo only had a xmas hat... will that do?? :wave: 


is it hamptoon or ravenscourt? :? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww its doesnt matter i just thought it would be fun lol  
stil not sure if we will be able to come yet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww no ik im up for it lol! Just stick cotton wool lol all over him and he can be a snowman lol! :? :lol: 

Awww let sort out where it is??......


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol he he he no hun i werent saying we had to do it just an idea thought we should get meet sorted properly so everyone deffo knows where they are going havent seen abbey on lately and little toy horse and should let lucy know so where we gonna be meeting my b/f just said hammersmith way is a bit akward for us to get to dunno how true thAT IS LOL


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol kk well let me speak to angela as she hasnt been about much either  and I'll see what she thinks...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok stef and i know we keep doing it but do you think we need a final confirmed list


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry I cant make the xmas meets with work etc but will be free sundays in the new year and zero will have had his injections by then sooo I'll bring both the boys jan time to see everyone :wave: well as long as people are ok with me at metups now  not to sure anymore.


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

awww why wouldnt they be your boys are such cuties


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so who is deffo coming then?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi i dont mind where ever is cool with me.sorry i havent been on much - just finished my dissetation yay!!! just one exam to go on wednesday than im fee as a bird!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhh welldone angela!!!!


So its dec 11th 
Hampton court gardens? :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*11 DECEMBER MINI XMAS MEETUP!!!*

WHERE:HAMPTON COURT GREEN
WHEN: date changed!!!
WHY: lol erm its christmas?

"its a massive green that backs on to Bushy Park 
anyone can use it, they normally have a fair there in 
the summer so thats how big it is, also theres a 
carpark, shops, bus routes, train station all things 
needed for a perfect meet!" 

Its still in Kingston upon thames/surrey but will be easier to get to for public travelers and most can travel on the tube there apparently... 
Arrow pionts to where it should be----->
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

http://www.shl.com/NR/rdonlyres/6868548A-8AE3-494C-9BE3-AC97FB626A77/547/thamesdittonmapsmall.gif


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thik the postcode is KT8 9AU 

well thats the postal code for hampton court anyway!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

youre coming with me stef or i dont have a hope in hell findin it!!! lol you remember what happened in surrey!!! ive been to hampton court once - near the castle/palace??? ive been to busy park once too - horrible memories bunking school to be with lads we fancied and ending on a bus home from the middle of nowhere with one of the boys stinking of rotten eggs! long story!!! never thought id be going to bushy park again in my life!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha MEMORIES COME BACK TO HAUNT YOU!!!!
haha- yeh im coming with you and lillo lol we cant wait!
Where shall I meet ya?

Vicki are those details ok for ya?

Anyone else need help? getting there? Im useless but well try my best!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol Steffie! What time is it hun! :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel left out now I cant come grrr bloody job takes loads of piccies for me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Lol Steffie! What time is it hun! :wink:


CHANGED!! Lucy!! I beleive.... everyone ok with that


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

hope you all have fun :wave:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi ya lucy yay youre coming too! cant wait to see you all xxxx



Lucy said:


> Lol Steffie! What time is it hun! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

CHANGED TIME.... had to for erm erm security reasons lol
please pm me for the time! if you cant be there by the time well arange another time.... :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> CHANGED TIME.... had to for erm erm security reasons lol
> please pm me for the time! if you cant be there by the time well arange another time.... :wave:


 Stef u turning into me now lol :shock: I'm usually the paranoid one


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol Im not paranoid just was askedby a few members to keep meetup details private and change time completly lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

:? :?:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry everyone im nt gonna be able to come


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aww Vik why?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think were gonna change the date and venue everyone for security reasons...


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

all these security reasons lol :lol: i see your organising again :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chi_lover said:


> all these security reasons lol :lol: i see your organising again :wink:


lolol yes im being a bossy organiser lol   someones gotta do it :wink: 
I think its only fair there is sercurity reasons when organising things over the internet its open to all eyes... and weve learnt here not everyone is who they make out to be. A few members have asked to change details and arrangements and i think its only air that they are changed.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

woooo so far leena is good for the new date time place... *fingers crossed evryone else*


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been around much... I'm actually in America at the moment with work, but I fly home today (YAY... I've missed my dawgs soooo much) and I've bought Charlie the cutest little T for Xmas out here! The pet shops are amazing! See you all soon x x x x x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww yay abby aint seen you on here for ageeesss bet you have mssed charlie loads and loads whats the tee like ?? lol

are you coming to the meet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

FABULOUS!!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww yay abby aint seen you on here for ageeesss bet you have mssed charlie loads and loads whats the tee like ?? lol
> 
> are you coming to the meet


Oh god I missed him so much, I moved my flight forward 3 days cos I was so home sick without him! Even the fab shops couldn't lure me away! I'll put him in his new T for the meet, which I will of course be attending  (it's got "Santas little helper" written on it... so cute) x x x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww yay cant wait to see him again


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

looks like the meetup will have to be on a sunday...
but the place will be private...

can anyone suggest a place? pm me

soz for all the changing..


shrimpne1...maybe coming too


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

k good rite we need a place asap ideas people


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok we sorted new dat place n time.. hope this suits everyone! keep it shh! :wink: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hush hush people lol cant wait


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

i might be able to come with my mums friend carol who might bring shrimps half brother, Toby!!


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

still don't know where it is??!! :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ill pm everyone tommorow...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay stef all i need is the post code then im sorted lol!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmmmm pm millie (kelly!)


xxx
she might have it...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hope angela can make it.....


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah course we can come-dont know where or when it is though lol!! lillo has to say goobbye to all his mates before going to italy!!! but he'll be back for visits so dont worry!!! and you can all come visit us too! so go get your doggie passports!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok ive pm'd everyone but if i have accidently not pm';d you.. please let me know!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry I din't make it. I hurt my back putting up bloody decorations last night  I thought I'd feel better today but I've been hobbling round like Ozzy Osborne :roll: I'm so gutted, I was really looking forward to it... and Charlie has got so much more confident and I'm sure he would have loved today! Please organise another one soon :crybaby: 

I'd love to hold one at my house if anyones willing to travel to mine? I'm about 40min south of London by train (and I'll pick up you up from the station), or just south off Junction 6/7 M25 by car, Let me know if it's do-able for the majority. I have a big pup proof garden for the chis to run around in, and they're welcome to the run of the house if it's cold! 

Anyway I hope you all had fun, please post some pics if anyone took any, and I'll post pics of Charlies Xmas outfits.

Abby x :santa: x


----------

